# Ulkomaalaisten nimien taipuminen



## tilman

Hei kaikki suomalaiset!

Meillä on Michelle. Miten kirjoitan, jos hänellä on jotain? Michellellä? Michellillä? Michelle:llä?

Auttakaa pliis!

Kiitos 

Tilman


----------



## brtkrbzhnv

Nykyajan kielenopas said:
			
		

> Muutoinkin käsitellään ääntymättömään e:hen loppuvia sanoja yleensä siten, että illatiivissa kuten muissakin muodoissa sidevokaalina on kirjoituksessa e, vaikka ääntämyksessä on usein i.
> Martinique [martinik] : Martiniqueen [martinikiin ~ martinikeen]  (genetiivissä: Martiniquen [martinikin ~ martiniken])
> Seattle [siätl] : Seattleen [siätleen]


----------



## Gavril

tilman said:


> Hei kaikki suomalaiset!
> 
> Meillä on Michelle. Miten kirjoitan, jos hänellä on jotain? Michellellä? Michellillä? Michelle:llä?
> 
> Auttakaa pliis!
> 
> Kiitos
> 
> Tilman



Anteeksi,

Kun sanot "Meillä on Michelle", tarkoitatko että teillä on lapsi nimeltään Michelle, vai jotakin muuta? Kiitos auttamisesta parantamaan suomen taitoani.


----------



## dinji

Pääsääntöhän olisi se, että väliin tulee apostrofi (ei kaksoispiste) ja pääte muodostuu sanan todellisen ääntämyksen mukaan:

_Hän istahti Renault'honsa_ [renoohonsa]

brtkrbzhnv:n kuvaama sääntö on siis poikkeus tähän pääsääntöön.


----------

